# RV suitable for Desert Area & South-West USA Trip



## Gary King (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello, can anyone suggest what type of RV is suitable for visiting desert area in america. One of my friend, living in canada is planning a trip to south-west region and desert of USA. Can anyone suggest that is RV suitable for such trip ? And what type of RV is best for 3 people ?


----------

